# 700 ADL vs. BDL



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a Remington 700 ADL in 30-06 that is not very enjoyable to shoot for several reasons. For one thing, it is just too light. It actually kicks harder than my current 300 win mag because its so light. Im giving my 300 win mag to my father so I need to get another one for myself. I love the Remington 700 model. I might be smoking crack but the BDL appears to have a slightly longer barrel, and a thicker stock as well. So it should be better on recoil than the ADL right? Is there really a difference between the two? Or what are some other good 700 models to go with? Im thinking of getting away from the heavy barrel stuff for hunting rifles.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the most significant difference between the ADL and BDL is that the ADL doesn't have a hinged floorplate under the magazine. You have to cycle the bolt in order to empty the magazine of any unshot shells instead of opening the bottom and letting them fall out. From what I understand, Remington isn't making the ADL anymore--replaced it with the SPS? or am I wrong here. Someone correct me. I recently picked up a new ADL in .243 from Wally World  (AKA Walmart) for $325, but plan to use it just for the action for a custom rifle. It was cheaper than buying a new action only from MidwayUSA by over $150  Anyway, if you don't want your ADL, maybe consider using it for a custom project of your choice if you have the resources.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

You can also convert it to a BDL by buying the floorplate at either Midway USA or Ebay and buying a BDL stock. If you are interested in doing this, let me know, I have a brand new SPS stock I would sell for cheap. It has the new R3 recoil pad by sims which really cuts down the felt recoil. Also, the barrels do tend to be about 2 inches shorter on the ADL's. This shouldn't affect recoil, but the ADL might have a slightly slower muzzle velocity. Hope this helps.


----------

